# Per simy lesson 1 (lezione 1)



## xfactor (14 Gennaio 2011)

Procederemo se vuoi il cammino insieme , se mai vedi che allungo le mani , 
se dovessi farti proposte indecenti , se il mio approccio volge ad altri obbiettivi che ci eravamo prefissati , ti autorizzo a chiedere il mio bannamento!

Sempre il tuo ........:dotto:

Lezione 1 ......

L'essere umano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2CBu5mEmPE


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2011)

possiamo seguire anche noi o ti pare indelicato  intromettersi?


----------



## Simy (14 Gennaio 2011)

MA BUONGIORNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
veramente pensavo che non volessi più tu visto che ieri sei sparito tutto il pomeriggio!! mi è toccato difenderti da sola mica va bene cosi!!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

ma certo che voglio.... l'unico problema è che dall'ufficio non posso vedere i video quindi non so cosa contiene la lesson 1!
uffi 

besitos


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> MA BUONGIORNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> veramente pensavo che non volessi più tu visto che ieri sei sparito tutto il pomeriggio!! mi è toccato difenderti da sola mica va bene cosi!!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> ma certo che voglio.... l'unico problema è che dall'ufficio non posso vedere i video quindi non so cosa contiene la lesson 1!
> ...


Se gli dai l'indirizzo dell'ufficio, scendi un attimo e lui te lo fa vedere....

ha il uaifai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (14 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> MA BUONGIORNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> veramente pensavo che non volessi più tu visto che ieri sei sparito tutto il pomeriggio!! mi è toccato difenderti da sola mica va bene cosi!!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> ma certo che voglio.... l'unico problema è che dall'ufficio non posso vedere i video quindi non so cosa contiene la lesson 1!
> ...


Guarda che anche io devo portare la pagnotta a casa e quando devo finire un lavoro ......devo finirlo!:incazzato:

Lo vedrai quando potrai......., ora riscappo  vado a Malpensa !


----------



## Simy (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se gli dai l'indirizzo dell'ufficio, scendi un attimo e lui te lo fa vedere....
> 
> ha il uaifai...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 mi sa che sta un po lontano da Roma! :up:


----------



## Simy (14 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Guarda che anche io devo portare la pagnotta a casa e quando devo finire un lavoro ......devo finirlo!:incazzato:
> 
> Lo vedrai quando potrai......., ora riscappo vado a Malpensa !


... ok! a dopo allora! mi rimetto a lavorare pure io che devo finire una cosa per il capo... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:...


----------



## Simy (14 Gennaio 2011)

mi hanno appena consegnato il frigorifero a casetta nuova!!!!! manca poco e ci vado a vivere da sola con la mia pelosetta a 4 zampe!! 
piano piano i miei progetti prendono vita!!!!! :up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Gennaio 2011)

Spero che nessuno se ne prenda a male, è anche un pò per cazzeggiare in questo venerdì sera in attesa dell'incipiente weekend, ma a me, ogni volta che mi si posano gli occhi su questo thread, mi viene in mente stà canzone :mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg5bsbKeNhk


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi hanno appena consegnato il frigorifero a casetta nuova!!!!! manca poco e ci vado a vivere da sola con la mia pelosetta a 4 zampe!!
> piano piano i miei progetti prendono vita!!!!! :up::up:


ma tu hai la pelosetta a 4 zampe? Diomio...


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma tu hai la pelosetta a 4 zampe? Diomio...


 intendevo il mio cane :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:ma che hai capito!!!!!!!!! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> intendevo il mio cane :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:ma che hai capito!!!!!!!!! :carneval:


Ah adesso ho capito...
Una mia amica mi fa...vuoi la pelosetta?
Io la raggiungo in menche non si fica...e lei mi dà sta barboncina al guinzaglio..e mi dice...portala a fare un giro
E io ci vado eh? Ero convinto che fosse il pegno da pagare per l'ambita pelosetta...poi torno...mi offre il caffè e qui e là e su e giù...ma niente eh? 
Ora capisco...
Mah infatti quel giorno mi sentii proprio usato...un uomo oggetto...
E del resto a girare per il paese con quella cagnolina...mi sentivo molto effeminato...:unhappy:


----------



## xfactor (17 Gennaio 2011)

lezione 2 
Come pararsi il culo sul lavoro.

Strumenti
Cancella cronologia

strumenti- opzioni-sicurezza-password salvate-cancella tutto!

Forse lo sapevi ma è meglio ricordartelo!


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> lezione 2
> Come pararsi il culo sul lavoro.
> 
> Strumenti
> ...


 ciao!! Si si lo sapevo!! ma i promemoria sono sempre utili!! 
besitos!


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah adesso ho capito...
> Una mia amica mi fa...vuoi la pelosetta?
> Io la raggiungo in menche non si fica...e lei mi dà sta barboncina al guinzaglio..e mi dice...portala a fare un giro
> E io ci vado eh? Ero convinto che fosse il pegno da pagare per l'ambita pelosetta...poi torno...mi offre il caffè e qui e là e su e giù...ma niente eh?
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
bè con la mia non ti sentiresti molto effemminato visto che ho una rottweiler! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## xfactor (18 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> bè con la mia non ti sentiresti molto effemminato visto che ho una rottweiler! :mrgreen::mrgreen:



lezione 3

Non usare mai foto comprese quelle del cane , non dare il tuo nome o il cognome a nessuno se non lo conosci di persona ( e comunque diffida), usa una mail non riconducibile al tuo lavoro  ( fanne una nuova), poi quando scrivi sul forum presentati sempre in jans , mai in gonna!:rotfl:
( eventualmente dovessi usare la gonna prima passa dall'estetista!)


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> lezione 3
> 
> Non usare mai foto comprese quelle del cane , non dare il tuo nome o il cognome a nessuno se non lo conosci di persona ( e comunque diffida), usa una mail non riconducibile al tuo lavoro ( fanne una nuova), poi quando scrivi sul forum presentati sempre in jans , mai in gonna!:rotfl:
> ( eventualmente dovessi usare la gonna prima passa dall'estetista!)


 ok... fin'ora l'unica cosa che ho fatto di sbagliato sono le foto del cane!! per il resto ho fatto tutto quello che mi hai scritto... compreso passare dall'estetista! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> lezione 3
> 
> Non usare mai foto comprese quelle del cane , non dare il tuo nome o il cognome a nessuno se non lo conosci di persona ( e comunque diffida), usa una mail non riconducibile al tuo lavoro ( fanne una nuova), poi quando scrivi sul forum presentati sempre in jans , mai in gonna!:rotfl:
> ( eventualmente dovessi usare la gonna prima passa dall'estetista!)


 ...ok cancellate le foto della cagnolona!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2011)

Simy, sei solo capitata in un forum, mica nell'antro del Dottor Male. 

Vabbè la privacy, ma fino a che si condividono le foto di un cane....

Ok torno nel mio antro che il Mini Me e il Grande Fratello mi stanno spiando, hai visto mai dovessero farmi alcune istantanee attraverso il monitor mentre mi stò infilando le dita nel naso....e poi son dolori


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Simy, sei solo capitata in un forum, mica nell'antro del Dottor Male.
> 
> Vabbè la privacy, ma fino a che si condividono le foto di un cane....
> 
> Ok torno nel mio antro che il Mini Me e il Grande Fratello mi stanno spiando, hai visto mai dovessero farmi alcune istantanee attraverso il monitor mentre mi stò infilando le dita nel naso....e poi son dolori


 si lo so!! sto solo cazzeggiando con xfactor!!! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si lo so!! sto solo cazzeggiando con xfactor!!! :up:


E sto cazzeggio mi fa morir dal ridere:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E sto cazzeggio mi fa morir dal ridere:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 visto!! almeno ti facciamo divertire! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> visto!! almeno ti facciamo divertire! :carneval:


Si...davvero sai?:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Simy, sei solo capitata in un forum, mica nell'antro del Dottor Male.
> 
> Vabbè la privacy, ma fino a che si condividono le foto di un cane....
> 
> Ok torno nel mio antro che il Mini Me e il Grande Fratello mi stanno spiando, hai visto mai dovessero farmi alcune istantanee attraverso il monitor *mentre mi stò infilando le dita* nel naso....e poi son dolori


 tubarao....togli subito le dita dal naso!:racchia:


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...davvero sai?:carneval:


 siamo qui anche per divertirci e cazzeggiare no??? :up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> siamo qui anche per divertirci e cazzeggiare no??? :up:


Certoooooooooooo....ah beata gioventù...:carneval:


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certoooooooooooo....ah beata gioventù...:carneval:


 :up::up:cmq grazie a tutti... sto molto meglio da quanto "cazzeggio" con voi! :up::up:


----------



## xfactor (19 Gennaio 2011)

Lezione n 4 ( forum)

Il forum è come una Piazza ( parole non mie )

La compagnia.

la piazza di solito è usata dalla compagnia per ritrovarsi, tutto parte dalla piazza. Immagina che un giorno ti ritrovi in piazza dove non conosci nessuno
vedi un gruppo di ragazzi e ragazze che chiaccherano e tu in un momento di scarso equilibrio mentale decidi di voler fare 4 chiacchere e ti inserisci nel gruppo.
All'inizio tutti ti osservano e tu timidamente  ti avvicini al gruppo di ragazze dove speri in un saluto, ora se sei una ragazza estroversa e cominci ad interessarti di quello che dicono vuoi dire la tua ....... beh sappi che stai facendo il primo errore! Devi prima ascoltare e non intrometterti.......poi piano piano puoi interagire ma non scoprendo mai le tue carte.........

Cazzzzzzzzzz.............. arriva il vigile , devo spostare la macchina .........
a domani


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Lezione n 4 ( forum)
> 
> Il forum è come una *Pizza *( parole non mie )
> 
> ...


 FYP :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Lezione n 4 ( forum)
> 
> Il forum è come una Piazza ( parole non mie )
> 
> ...


 quindi mi stai dicendo che sono squilibrata perchè mi sono iscritta alla "piazza"????????? 

......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (20 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi mi stai dicendo che sono squilibrata perchè mi sono iscritta alla "piazza"?????????
> 
> ......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se fossi una persona senza problemi ( incazzatura del tuo ex) , mi dici cosa ci fai qui?

Comunque........... ( veniamo alle amiche)

Alcune vogliono diventare subito amiche , e sono le più pericolose perchè aspirano a portarti dalla loro parte. Altre quelle che credi siano timide invece sono quelle che ti studiano, ti osservano perchè vogliono farsi un idea sulla tua personalità. Quelle che ti ignorano invece sono quelle che all'inizio non ti cagano ma poi se possono ti fottono............. tu continua a non scoprirti , fai ballare l'oochio e sopratutto orecchie aperte!:up:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

*In poche parole:*


*Questo forum e' una camera a gas ... *
*e' un palazzo che brucia in  citta'... *
*questo forum e' una lama sottile ... *
*e' una scena al  rallentatore *
*questo forum e' una bomba all'hotel ... *
*questo forum e' una  finta sul ring *
*e' una fiamma che esplode nel cielo... *
*questo forum e' un  gelato al veleno*

*etc etc etc ...*

:rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Se fossi una persona senza problemi ( incazzatura del tuo ex) , mi dici cosa ci fai qui?
> 
> Comunque........... ( veniamo alle amiche)
> 
> Alcune vogliono diventare subito amiche , e sono le più pericolose perchè aspirano a portarti dalla loro parte. Altre quelle che credi siano timide invece sono quelle che ti studiano, ti osservano perchè vogliono farsi un idea sulla tua personalità. Quelle che ti ignorano invece sono quelle che all'inizio non ti cagano ma poi se possono ti fottono............. tu continua a non scoprirti , fai ballare l'oochio e sopratutto orecchie aperte!:up:


  scusa ma il fatto di avere un problema non è proprio lo stesso di essere squilibrati....


----------



## Amoremio (20 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma il fatto di avere un problema non è proprio lo stesso di essere squilibrati....


ma questo uno squilibrato non può saperlo   

perchè mica lo sa che è squilibrato
magari pensa solo di avere un problema :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma questo uno squilibrato non può saperlo
> 
> perchè mica lo sa che è squilibrato
> magari pensa solo di avere un problema :carneval:



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Questa è bellissima... grande! :up:


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma questo uno squilibrato non può saperlo
> 
> perchè mica lo sa che è squilibrato
> magari pensa solo di avere un problema :carneval:


 giusto......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: allora magari sono squilibrata sul serio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflreoccupatevi amici preoccupatevi... che magari un me si nascone un serial killer :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> giusto......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: allora magari sono squilibrata sul serio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflreoccupatevi amici preoccupatevi... *che magari un me si nascone un serial killer* :rotfl::rotfl:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


 no Marì io i video dal lavoro non li posso vedere!! dimmi che roba è????????? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no Marì io i video dal lavoro non li posso vedere!! dimmi che roba è????????? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



E' il pernacchio innocente di un bellissimo bambino


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' il pernacchio innocente di un bellissimo bambino


 :up::up:


----------



## xfactor (20 Gennaio 2011)

Nel frattempo si fanno avanti anche gli UOMINI....., che a differenza delle amiche sono tutti molto timidi, sono tutti gentili, ed una volta che imparano a conoscerti credimi  avrai dell'amicizia sincera .Attenta solo di una cosa , anche negli amici c'è sempre quello più bravo in tutto ,chiamiamolo pure il brillantone , cioè quello che riesce a nascondere l'ominicchio che è in lui!

Ora fai parte della compagnia, ed è anche  ora che cominci a fare delle scelte......

continua........


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Nel frattempo si fanno avanti anche gli UOMINI....., che a differenza delle amiche sono tutti molto timidi, sono tutti gentili, ed una volta che imparano a conoscerti credimi  avrai dell'amicizia sincera .Attenta solo di una cosa , anche negli amici c'è sempre quello più bravo in tutto ,chiamiamolo pure il brillantone , cioè quello che riesce a nascondere l'ominicchio che è in lui!
> 
> Ora fai parte della compagnia, ed è anche  ora che cominci a fare delle scelte......
> 
> continua........



... in parte hai ragione :mrgreen: amicizia a tutti, fiducia a nessuno :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi mi stai dicendo che sono squilibrata perchè mi sono iscritta alla "piazza"?????????
> 
> ......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Secondo me ti sta dicendo...
Attenta a non pestare le merde sparse...
Guarda dove cammini...e non camminare con la testa per aria.


----------



## xfactor (21 Gennaio 2011)

le scelte .........

è naturale che anche tu dovrai schierarti , nei forum esistono dei gruppetti anche se tu all'inizio non li vedi, è difficile,  e avrai magari modo di cambiare gruppo più volte durante la tua permanenza. Come nella vita , quello che prima ti stava antipatico poi ti diventa simpatico così attirerai le ire del gruppo a cui tu appartenevi. Un'altra possibilità è nel voler tu creare un gruppo..... beh ti assumi una grossa responsabilità perchè quando verranno a galla i tuoi difetti allora saranno caz-zi amari perchè non solo avrai contro
tutti , ma anche per te diventerà uno stress e non riuscirai più a gestire il tutto! ( vedi pizza , sole , mandolino).

Poi ci sono quelli come me che non creano gruppi ma delle scuderie :foto:
...............

continua


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> le scelte .........
> 
> è naturale che anche tu dovrai schierarti , nei forum esistono dei gruppetti anche se tu all'inizio non li vedi, è difficile, e avrai magari modo di cambiare gruppo più volte durante la tua permanenza. Come nella vita , quello che prima ti stava antipatico poi ti diventa antipatico così attirerai le ire del gruppo a cui tu appartenevi. Un'altra possibilità è nel voler tu creare un gruppo..... beh ti assumi una grossa responsabilità perchè quando verranno a galla i tuoi difetti allora saranno caz-zi amari perchè non solo avrai contro
> tutti , ma anche per te diventerà uno stress e non riuscirai più a gestire il tutto! ( vedi pizza , sole , mandolino).
> ...


 sei troppo forte! :up:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> le scelte .........
> 
> è naturale che anche tu dovrai schierarti , nei forum esistono dei gruppetti anche se tu all'inizio non li vedi, è difficile,  e avrai magari modo di cambiare gruppo più volte durante la tua permanenza. *Come nella vita , quello che prima ti stava antipatico poi ti diventa antipatico* così attirerai le ire del gruppo a cui tu appartenevi. Un'altra possibilità è nel voler tu creare un gruppo..... beh ti assumi una grossa responsabilità perchè quando verranno a galla i tuoi difetti allora saranno caz-zi amari perchè non solo avrai contro
> tutti , ma anche per te diventerà uno stress e non riuscirai più a gestire il tutto! ( vedi pizza , sole , mandolino).
> ...



... E DOVE STA LA DIFFERENZA TRA IL PRIMA ED IL DOPO  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sei troppo forte! :up:



Come l'aceto :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... E DOVE STA LA DIFFERENZA TRA IL PRIMA ED IL DOPO  :rotfl::rotfl:


 l'avevo notato anche io ma sicuramente è un errore dai!! :up:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> l'avevo notato anche io ma sicuramente è un errore dai!! :up:


Gliela facciamo passare cinzia questa volta? :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gliela facciamo passare cinzia questa volta? :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


 dai per stavolta si! la prossima volta però non gliela passiamo!:up:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

*PS*

Simy. pero' sto fatto che mette zizzania nel forum non sta bene :ira: .


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Simy. pero' sto fatto che mette zizzania nel forum non sta bene :ira: .


 in che senso???????????????


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso???????????????


Nel senso di metterti in guardia contro noi tutti ... come se tu non sapessi usare il tuo cervello


----------



## xfactor (21 Gennaio 2011)

corretto è che stò facendo casino con exel!:maestra:


----------



## xfactor (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nel senso di metterti in guardia contro noi tutti ... come se tu non sapessi usare il tuo cervello



Sto parlando di tutti i forum ....... e comunque la ragazza è sveglia anche più di me!


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sto parlando di tutti i forum ....... e comunque *la ragazza è sveglia* *anche più di me*!


Su questo non ci piove :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nel senso di metterti in guardia contro noi tutti ... come se tu non sapessi usare il tuo cervello


 tranquilla!! mi so mettere in guardia da sola :up:


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> corretto è che stò facendo casino con exel!:maestra:


 serve aiuto con exel???????


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sto parlando di tutti i forum ....... e *comunque la ragazza è sveglia anche più di me*!


 grazie!


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

vabbè ragazzuoli!! io spengo tutto e me ne vado a casetta! 
non so se riesco a collegarmi nel week-end altrimenti ci si sente lunedì!

buon fine settimana a tutti!
besitos:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove :mrgreen:


Avevo detto "un treno".......ma si è rivelata una....Freccia Rossa


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Avevo detto "un treno".......ma si è rivelata una....Freccia Rossa


Ho sbagliato qualcosa?


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato qualcosa?


No, ma qualcuno capirà.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> l'avevo notato anche io ma sicuramente è un errore dai!! :up:


Se fosse voluto sarebbe più interessante


----------



## xfactor (24 Gennaio 2011)

dove ero rimasto?????

Allora , mail , messaggi nel tuo pannello utente, sms , mms, spqr

anche nel mondo internet esistono delle regole diciamo di buon gusto , o bon ton, o bon jovi di cui ti allego un linko
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bon_Jovi ( tutto fà brodo)

Post-arle , è di cattivo gusto, serve solo a te e non puoi far capire anche agli altri il contesto in cui ti è stato inviato-a ( io l'ho fatto  ma io posso permettermelo ) ora mia cara vuoi dirmi se in questo fine settimana qualche moscone si è fatto avanti? ( non parlo del forum ma nella tua vita reale?)

Scrivi pure con calma tanto leggerò trà un paio di settimane!


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> dove ero rimasto?????
> 
> Allora , mail , messaggi nel tuo pannello utente, sms , mms, spqr
> 
> ...


 DUE SETTIMANE?????????? 

cmq non ho capito il senso del post......

per i mosconi..... nessuna novità! sto fine settimana non mi sono mossa da casa... stavo incasinata col trasloco!


----------



## xfactor (24 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> DUE SETTIMANE??????????
> 
> cmq non ho capito il senso del post......
> 
> per i mosconi..... nessuna novità! sto fine settimana non mi sono mossa da casa... stavo incasinata col trasloco!


.possono essere anche tre dipende dal lavoro!

.......il senso del post? ......non usare mail, o messaggi .......cioè non riportarli

nella nuova casa..........hai il giardino per il cane?


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> .possono essere anche tre dipende dal lavoro!
> 
> .......il senso del post? ......non usare mail, o messaggi .......cioè non riportarli
> 
> nella nuova casa..........hai il giardino per il cane?


 Si ce l'ho il giardino per il cane! guarda mi sono presa una casa pensata soprattutto per lei!

uffi... ma nemmeno un messaggino....sparisci proprio per tutto sto tempo???


----------



## xfactor (6 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Si ce l'ho il giardino per il cane! guarda mi sono presa una casa pensata soprattutto per lei!
> 
> uffi... ma nemmeno un messaggino....sparisci proprio per tutto sto tempo???




Carissima come promesso sono ritornato e mio malgrado devo già cazzeggiarti!

Non posso darti la mia amicizia per il semplice motivo che io non ti conosco e tu idem! Amico o amica è una cosa grande ed io non mi sento di esserti ancora amico.Troppo spesso nei forum viene usata la parola amicizia e non è giusto! Amico sarei se tu potessi piangere sulla mia spalla quando stai male, ti sarei amico se mi chiedi di portare fuori il cane a pisciare quando tu devi uscire con il tuo partner , amico sarei se ti potrei guardare negli occhi e vedere la sincerità come tu nei miei. Cara simy rimaniamo frequentatori del forum e come nella vita nulla è scontato magari un giorno potremmo diventare ...AMICI!:up:

Finito il trasloco?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Carissima come promesso sono ritornato e mio malgrado devo già cazzeggiarti!
> 
> Non posso darti la mia amicizia per il semplice motivo che io non ti conosco e tu idem! Amico o amica è una cosa grande ed io non mi sento di esserti ancora amico.Troppo spesso nei forum viene usata la parola amicizia e non è giusto! Amico sarei se tu potessi piangere sulla mia spalla quando stai male, ti sarei amico se mi chiedi di portare fuori il cane a pisciare quando tu devi uscire con il tuo partner , amico sarei se ti potrei guardare negli occhi e vedere la sincerità come tu nei miei. Cara simy rimaniamo frequentatori del forum e come nella vita nulla è scontato magari un giorno potremmo diventare ...AMICI!:up:
> 
> Finito il trasloco?


Ma scusa...X...mister X...falla finita no?
Vieni al raduno te e lei e fate amicizia no?
Così difficile e pericoloso?


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Carissima come promesso sono ritornato e mio malgrado devo già cazzeggiarti!
> 
> Non posso darti la mia amicizia per il semplice motivo che io non ti conosco e tu idem! Amico o amica è una cosa grande ed io non mi sento di esserti ancora amico.Troppo spesso nei forum viene usata la parola amicizia e non è giusto! Amico sarei se tu potessi piangere sulla mia spalla quando stai male, ti sarei amico se mi chiedi di portare fuori il cane a pisciare quando tu devi uscire con il tuo partner , amico sarei se ti potrei guardare negli occhi e vedere la sincerità come tu nei miei. Cara simy rimaniamo frequentatori del forum e come nella vita nulla è scontato magari un giorno potremmo diventare ...AMICI!:up:
> 
> Finito il trasloco?


 è davvero un piacere ricevere come prima cosa un cazziatone al tuo ritorno....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:cmq non sono d'accordo io l'avevo intesa diversamente...intendevo "Amica" del Forum.

cmq bentornato.....:mrgreen:

si il trasloco l'ho finito! io la mostriciattola stiamo una favola per conto nostro!


----------



## xfactor (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa...X...mister X...falla finita no?
> Vieni al raduno te e lei e fate amicizia no?
> Così difficile e pericoloso?


Scrissi a suo tempo dei raduni , ....si andrebbe a parlare del forum spettegolando di quello e di quella, chi ha le corna più lunghe, cellulite , palestra........, naaaaaaaaaaa, io l'unico raduno che frequento è quello degli alpini anche se .........non faccio parte di quel corpo, però si beve ancora dell'ottimo vino e della grappa fatta in casa .

Poi non sarebbe pericoloso per me , ma per lei , il solo fatto che simy potrebbe essere seduta al mio fianco potrebbe creare delle gelosie verso le altre partecipanti , un pò per la sua età , un pò perchè sarebbe seduta vicino al MEGLIO!:cincin2:


----------



## xfactor (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è davvero un piacere ricevere come prima cosa un cazziatone al tuo ritorno....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:cmq non sono d'accordo io l'avevo intesa diversamente...intendevo "Amica" del Forum.
> 
> cmq bentornato.....:mrgreen:
> 
> si il trasloco l'ho finito! io la mostriciattola stiamo una favola per conto nostro!


sarà un problema portarti fuori il cane ma ok! Guarda che però se mi fai girare i maroni ti tolgo subito l'amicizia!


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> sarà un problema portarti fuori il cane ma ok! Guarda che però se mi fai girare i maroni ti tolgo subito l'amicizia!


va bene! accetto! :up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Scrissi a suo tempo dei raduni , ....si andrebbe a parlare del forum spettegolando di quello e di quella, chi ha le corna più lunghe, cellulite , palestra........, naaaaaaaaaaa, io l'unico raduno che frequento è quello degli alpini anche se .........non faccio parte di quel corpo, però si beve ancora dell'ottimo vino e della grappa fatta in casa .
> 
> Poi non sarebbe pericoloso per me , ma per lei , il solo fatto che simy potrebbe essere seduta al mio fianco potrebbe creare delle gelosie verso le altre partecipanti , un pò per la sua età , un pò perchè sarebbe seduta vicino al MEGLIO!:cincin2:


Mio caro...come sei prevenuto...
I nuovi raduni...sono di tutt'altra forma e spece...
Posso assicurarti, e che venga smentito immantinente, a bologna...il forum fu solo come dire...una cornice...tutti sapevemo che eravamo del forum...ma ti giuro che nessuno aveva proprio voglia di parlare degli assenti eh?
Mi sa che ai tuoi tempi, non c'erano dei bei partecipanti eh?

Ma potrebbe anche essere...che io il COnte...mentre fatata si gira un attimo ti sgraffigno Simy proprio davanti il naso eh?

A me sembra comunque che i raduni poi abbiamo cementato nuove amicizie...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro...come sei prevenuto...
> I nuovi raduni...sono di tutt'altra forma e spece...
> Posso assicurarti, e che venga smentito immantinente, a bologna...il forum fu solo come dire...una cornice...tutti sapevemo che eravamo del forum...ma ti giuro che nessuno aveva proprio voglia di parlare degli assenti eh?
> Mi sa che ai tuoi tempi, non c'erano dei bei partecipanti eh?
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro...come sei prevenuto...
> I nuovi raduni...sono di tutt'altra forma e spece...
> Posso assicurarti, e che venga smentito immantinente, a bologna...il forum fu solo come dire...una cornice...tutti sapevemo che eravamo del forum...ma ti giuro che nessuno aveva proprio voglia di parlare degli assenti eh?
> Mi sa che ai tuoi tempi, non c'erano dei bei partecipanti eh?
> ...


 Conte!!!!!!!! ti ci metti pure TU!!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Conte!!!!!!!! ti ci metti pure TU!!!


che fai Simy elimini o tieni?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> che fai Simy elimini o tieni?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ......ci sto pensando.....


----------



## xfactor (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro...come sei prevenuto...
> I nuovi raduni...sono di tutt'altra forma e spece...
> Posso assicurarti, e che venga smentito immantinente, a bologna...il forum fu solo come dire...una cornice...tutti sapevemo che eravamo del forum...ma ti giuro che nessuno aveva proprio voglia di parlare degli assenti eh?
> Mi sa che ai tuoi tempi, non c'erano dei bei partecipanti eh?
> ...


Sono un solitario conte, un orso , o un lupo solitario ? Non mi interessano i raduni preferisco poche amicizie ma sincere!

Ma potrebbe anche essere...che io il COnte...mentre fatata si gira un attimo ti sgraffigno Simy proprio davanti il naso eh?

Guarda conte io voglio bene a simy, è così.........stordita???:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sono un solitario conte, un orso , o un lupo solitario ? Non mi interessano i raduni preferisco poche amicizie ma sincere!
> 
> Ma potrebbe anche essere...che io il COnte...mentre fatata si gira un attimo ti sgraffigno Simy proprio davanti il naso eh?
> 
> Guarda conte io voglio bene a simy, è così.........stordita???:rotfl:


No volevo solo spaventarla...
Del resto Farfalla la può istruire benissimo a che cosa capita a fare un viaggetto con me no?
Non so che cosa avesse al raduno la duchessa farfy rideva come una pazza...e diceva...Conte sei proprio un disgraziato...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No volevo solo spaventarla...
> Del resto Farfalla la può istruire benissimo a che cosa capita a fare un viaggetto con me no?
> Non so che cosa avesse al raduno la duchessa farfy rideva come una pazza...e diceva...Conte sei proprio un disgraziato...


Altro che spaventarla se le racconto cosa capita.......MEglio resti tra noi due


Confermo che sei un disgraziato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (8 Febbraio 2011)

..........oggi non si vede per me gli è andata di traverso ......apaiata!:spaghetti:


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ..........oggi non si vede per me gli è andata di traverso ......apaiata!:spaghetti:


 buongiorno!!
eccomi eccomi!! stavo in riunione!! guarda che pure io ho da lavorare sai???? 
cmq "pajata" si scive cosi!!! 

tu come va? ti auguro una buona giornata!
besos!


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sono un solitario conte, un orso , o un lupo solitario ? Non mi interessano i raduni preferisco poche amicizie ma sincere!
> 
> Ma potrebbe anche essere...che io il COnte...mentre fatata si gira un attimo ti sgraffigno Simy proprio davanti il naso eh?
> 
> Guarda conte *io voglio bene a simy*, è così.........stordita???:rotfl:


 :forza::forza:


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Altro che spaventarla se le racconto cosa capita.......MEglio resti tra noi due
> 
> 
> Confermo che sei un disgraziato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 che faccio devo rimanere a Roma???? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> che faccio devo rimanere a Roma???? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Simy...non capisci...che meno rivali ci sono...più loro sanno che hanno una più ampia fetta di conte...tutta per loro? Non farti fregare...


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Simy...non capisci...che meno rivali ci sono...più loro sanno che hanno una più ampia fetta di conte...tutta per loro? Non farti fregare...


 ahhhh sorry...non avevo colto la finezza! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ahhhh sorry...non avevo colto la finezza! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sai sono il principe di sboronia.
Contepinceton di sboronia detto il maialmondo squarcialupi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voG2qahaFjs


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ahhhh sorry...non avevo colto la finezza! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Nemmeno io:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Simy...non capisci...che meno rivali ci sono...più loro sanno che hanno una più ampia fetta di conte...tutta per loro? Non farti fregare...


 
Conte ti ricordo che questa volta ci sarà la novità Tubarao quindi mi sa che le attenzioni femminile saranno rivolte a lui


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Buongiorno!!
bè visto allora siamo in due!! mi sa che l'aveva capita cosi solo il Conte!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------

